# What next?



## 20680 (Apr 8, 2006)

I think I have GAD. I tried citalopram and after the fourth day I thought I was going to explode with anxiety. The first day was bad, the next 2 were ok, but the side effects on the fourth day were horrific, so I stopped yesterday.On thinking hard about this, I have realised that I am severely anxious rather than depressed so its understandable I suppose that an AD could do this.I have to see a gastroenterologist tomorrow, but I am more convinced that my IBS symptoms are a manifestation of my mind, although I could be wrong.The thing is how can I do something about this terrible anxiety?


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

H-bear,Have you considered biofeedback? I've not used it, but my doctor says it's a useful tool for many aspects. It may be worth looking into. Anxiety stinks.


----------



## 20680 (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks Gret,I lost track of this thread. No I have not looked at biofeedback before, but I will have a look. Thanks for the advice.


----------

